# homeschooling articles



## Scott (Jan 11, 2007)

Can anyone link me to good articles on homeschooling and (1) academic success in college and (2) the ability to get college scholarships. Thanks


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 11, 2007)

http://www.hslda.org/research/default.asp

http://www.hslda.org/docs/nche/Issues/C/College.asp

http://www.hslda.org/docs/display.asp?folder=364


----------

